# PDFBox UTF-8



## Laps (10. Jun 2010)

Hallo,

wie kann ich in der PDFBox UTF-8 aktivieren oder hängt dies von der Schrift ab? Ich bekomme zurzeit keine Umlaute auf der PDF angezeigt.
Grüße


----------



## Laps (10. Jun 2010)

Ich habe es jetzt mal mit

```
fon.setEncoding(encodingManager.getEncoding(COSName.WIN_ANSI_ENCODING));
```

probiert.
Problemw: Zu Beginn des Textes stehen wirre Zeichen und das Euro-Zeichen wird nicht richtig dargestellt.


----------



## bandy (11. Jun 2010)

Laps hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie kann ich in der PDFBox UTF-8 aktivieren oder hängt dies von der Schrift ab? Ich bekomme zurzeit keine Umlaute auf der PDF angezeigt.
> Grüße



Genauer bitte!!

Falls du in der Eclipse utf8 verwenden moechtest, dann musst du folgendes tun,

gehe auf:

Window>Preferences>General>Workspace>Text file encoding

und aendere dort Kodierung auf utf8, dann kannst in fasr allen Sprachen der Welt mit deren Sonderzeichen schreiben und es ausgeben in der Konsole.


----------



## Laps (14. Jun 2010)

Also, soweit ich weiß sind alle Strings bei Java automatisch UTF-8. In den Strings tauchen beispielsweise Umlaute auf. Die Ausgabe auf der Konsole funktioniert wunderbar, dass Problem liegt an PDFBox. Dort werden die Umlaute nicht korrekt dargestellt. Daher habe ich dort versucht das Encoding richtig zu setzen (siehe vorherigen Post). Dies hat teilweise funktioniert, führte aber zu anderen Problemen.


----------

